# IT works in Australia



## Saurabh (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi,

This is Saurabh Banerjee from India, my wife Shilpi got good bands in IELTES exam (7.5 out of 10) and she wants to do Research in Food and Nutrition from New-Zealand best universities.She hold 2+ years of work experience in teaching in a College in our home town Raipur.Let me know how and what all requirements are needed to switch over to Australia.

Also i belong from IT sector and hold 3+ years of work experience as a Business Development Manager herein Raipur company so if possible you can guide me if there is any job regarding my field as well.

We are looking to shift by next year in the month of February

Here is my direct nunmber:+919179686283
Skype id:newbig.boss

Waiting for your response

Regards,
Saurabh Banerjee


----------



## jobadsaustralia (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Saurabh, there is a lot of vacant jobs in Australia and I'm sure that you will not spent a lot of time looking for it. Just check some job ads online and you will surely found it.


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

@jobsadssustralia please don't mislead people! The IT market is low and it takes up to 12 months to get an entry level IT job!!!


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Teaching or research at a university would normally require a phd


----------



## lance365 (Sep 27, 2015)

All the best with the seach!


----------



## akshayata (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, 

I am living in Sydney and on Husband's 457 visa. I am looking for job in IT sector. 
Is there any suggestion to get job quickly. 

Akshayata


----------

